# Nortel Sports and Social Club - Harlow - March 2011



## Mimi B (Mar 26, 2011)

Nortel are a communications company in Harlow.
At the height of time in Harlow they employed several hundred people.
Now the company is almost gone.
This is their employees Sports and Social Club
I went with my dad, Nelly.

The Dance Floor and Bar Area:















































The Squash Courts 






Bits and Bobs




































My Favorites 
















and finally, my dad found the plan to the sports club




​


----------



## King Al (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice one mimi, you've caught a few bits i've not seen before


----------



## Priority 7 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice job Mimi...should give your dad some photography tips


----------



## nelly (Mar 27, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice job Mimi...should give your dad some photography tips



Oi!! Watch it you!!!


----------



## nelly (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice pics hun, you're getting the hang of it it now


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Mar 28, 2011)

Good job Mimi, nice to see another report from you


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 28, 2011)

Its Good To See Pictures From Different Angles...
I Went Here, Pretty Good Explore


----------



## skeleton key (Mar 29, 2011)

Well done  think ur picks have come out realy well.
So glad youre enjoying it  
Thats what its all about.
See ya soon SK / Neil


----------



## John_D (Mar 31, 2011)

Well done, reminds me of the Sports and Social Club that was at Avdel in WGC (when I look back I've missed so many opportunities to photograph sites over the years)


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Pic's*

Excellent Work.


----------



## Madaxe (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice work Mimi.
Is this the place over Roydon side of Harlow on one of the industrial estates?


----------

